# Worried about Heini



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Has anyone heard from Heini and Schnuup?? I am very worried about them. (I am hoping I just missed their posts!!!!)
Thanks!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I know she hasn't been feeling well and that likely has everything to do with why she is not posting.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

She posts on Facebook once in a while. I think that she is not feeling well.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Is she okay???


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I was about to post a similar thread today...wondering how they're doing and boy do I miss Becky and Heini.:smcry:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Becky's photos were always such a pleasure to see and Heini's adventures were so much fun. I sure hope they are both well and that if Becky is not feeling well that she feels better very, very soon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't know any details except one time she posted on FB about being in pain. But other than that, I think she and Heini are okay.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I was just thinking of her and Heini today. I used to love to see
their outings. Hope all is well.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I sure miss Becky & Heini in SM SO MUCH  

FB is just isn't the same!!! I miss their posts/threads/adventures/stories here soooo much!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Katkoota said:


> I sure miss Becky & Heini in SM SO MUCH
> 
> FB is just isn't the same!!! I miss their posts/threads/adventures/stories here soooo much!


 
Ditto!!!! I miss Heini and his adventures!! Heini always made me smile!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

I have a Stern Schnuppe on my FB. Is that the same one? I am thinking not as there are no pictures on her page.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I miss them so much too!!! I pray Becky is out of pain.:wub: Please Becky, if you see this let us know how you are.....We all send out love to you!!!:chili:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I was just thinking of her last evening. I hope all is well with Becky and Heini.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

yukki said:


> I have a Stern Schnuppe on my FB. Is that the same one? I am thinking not as there are no pictures on her page.



Yes, that is Becky.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i miss them too , i hope they are ok , hugs to becky n heini!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Hugs to becky and Heini .


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I've talked with Becky on FB recently, she has been in a lot of pain. Hopefully when it subsides she'll be back. Pain sucks......:angry:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Becky, wir wunchen dir alles gute----und wir vermissen euch!
hugs, kitzel


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh no, I thought she had been on vacation. Becky I will be praying for you, God Bless you my friend I miss you and Heini


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope you are feeling better soon Becky.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I've been thinking about them lately, too. I hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm hoping that she starts feeling back to normal soon! I miss the amazing adventures of Heini!!


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

We hope she feels better soon. We miss the stories of Heini's amazing adventures. At least we know she has good medicine for anything that ails her: fluff love.


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

I was just thinking about them last night.....Becky, hope you feel better soon..we miss you and Heini.

Hugs, Blanche


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I miss Becky & Heini too.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I miss them too. We're big Heini fans here.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I too miss Becy and Heini and Heini's adventures. I hope the pain subsides for Becky and she is in my prayers.:grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

I wonder if Becky know just how much she and Heini are loved and missed by our great group of SM friends.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm with you guys  . I really miss hearing how they are doing and watching them take wonderful travels together. If anyone speaks with her, please send them our ♥.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

As this is an old thread, I've gone ahead and closed it. It is against SM Rules to ask about other members in the open forum.


----------

